# Desktop Walpapers



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

I need a new wallpaper, bc now i have the new STI, but i rather have a Nissan. But Icant find any good ones. Post ur ride, or something big enoughfor a computer screen

Thanks


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.fantasycars.com/cgi-bin/...ers/800x600/Nissan&image=300zx_4.jpg&img=&tt=
can't go wrong w/ the mighty old school VQ


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> http://www.fantasycars.com/cgi-bin/...ers/800x600/Nissan&image=300zx_4.jpg&img=&tt=
> can't go wrong w/ the mighty old school VQ



Thats good thanks, y dont u throw up so pics of your rides, too. i like that car, but other pics would be good too. :cheers:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't have any pics.


----------

